# Can you share your comb pictures? (with descriptions)



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

This is pollen.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

This is capped honey. Surface is waxy; whitish. 

http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n481/ScoobyDoBee/55e78238.jpg


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

This is capped brood. See how smooth the surface is. Surface is papery. 

http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n481/ScoobyDoBee/b8435acd.jpg


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

This pic is from a presentation I did. The numbers to the side are for the days a worker bee stays in that stage. The 3 numbers at the bottom refer to the overall length of time for development of a queen, worker, drone, respectively. Note the arrow to the capped brood. I am not certain but I think that may be drone brood as evidenced by the rounded cap. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Good luck to ya! It is very overwhelming in the beginning. I still feel a beginner after 3 years!!!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice pictures Seymore. I will use them if you allow me.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

These are fantastic Seymour! Exactly what I needed to see. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Oops...sorry, I meant Seymore. Can I use these as well?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Use them how?


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

These pictures are for your perusal here only.


----------

